# Goodwood Festival of Speed 2010



## Mini 360

So who all is going this year then? I am! Got tickets and accommodation booked all ready. Long drive from here but worth it! 

What/who you all planning on seeing/meeting as well? 


:driver:


----------



## RaceGlazer

Morethanpolish will have a stand as usual, so I'll be there with Roy (Pro-Valeting). This year I might see a car go up the hill - usually only get chance to walk round late on Thursday after set up.


----------



## Puntoboy

When is it again?


----------



## Mini 360

Weekend of the 4th July. :thumb: Im goin for all three days. 

Mark you will get to see the car show thats on the day before the gates open. THink Alfa are set to launch a new car that day. No sure though.


----------



## RaceGlazer

The problem is its such a hike from lincs. that last year I did finish setting up till after 9, due to someone nicking part of my stand space. But this year will be different..will leave much earlier !


----------



## Puntoboy

I might come along. Never been so it's about time I did.


----------



## GS300

Its the best show I've been to, I was there in 2007 and was thinking about coming over this year but the price of the tickets are gone a bit daft for entry and grandstand for Friday and Sat would be around €350 for 2 people


----------



## chillly

Great day or weekend its worth the travel. Dont waste your money on grandstand tickets. had them last year and wish i never imo and the group i went with said the same. Spend the extra on goodies:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864

Always wanted to go to this. Might just go this year, looks a great event.


----------



## Stumper

I went about 8 years ago when The Times used to give away free tickets for the Friday. It was a brilliant experience!

I'm planning on going down there on the bike this year if the weather's good. Probably head down there on the Friday again!


----------



## Mini 360

Dont go for grandstand. Walking around finding "good spots" is all part of the fun! Anybody who hasnt been....you HAVE to go. Its amazing! Been twice (03 and 09) but now me and me dad are making it a annual pilgrimage. About 1000 miles round trip as well!


----------



## Edward101

Ill be there on the Sunday, will be my third time. Cant wait!


----------



## MattDuffy88

I'm still undecided, although am tempted to take my brother for his 20th.


----------



## Edward101

MattDuffy88 said:


> I'm still undecided, although am tempted to take my brother for his 20th.


Its really good, ude definitely enjoy it. Probably my favourite event out of everything :thumb:


----------



## granty1

I will be going, best car event of the year imo.. im lucky enough to live in Brighton so only about 30mins drive for me :driver: been to the last 6 festival of speeds, and always seen to prefer the sunday, also as previously said grandstand tickets are a waste of money.. much prefer walking around and trying new viewing spots instead of been stuck in the same place..


----------



## The Detail Doctor

May venture down there, missed the last couple of years due to being generally rubbish.


----------



## damian1

Really want to go this summer but I cant drive to it (living in Ireland by the way) would it be much effort to fly over and use public transport to get to it or do you think it would be too much hassle?


----------



## Mini 360

totally up to you and I dont know what transports like apart from car but it is worth it. Trust me. :thumb:


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

Never been wots it like ???? people

Billy


----------



## damian1

Im really keen to go its just after we finish school, the other lads all booked a boozing holiday in santa ponza we held out and decided wed go to either goodwood or silverstone for the f1, I think if it was planned out right it would be manageable, you can camp at goodwood cant you?


----------



## Mini 360

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> Never been wots it like ???? people
> 
> Billy


Well put it ths way. There is now other show/event in the UK where you get to walk round (not just observe froma cordoned off area) cars worth litterally millions of pounds and see famous faces from years gone by and current times everywhere around you. It is quite simply petrolhead nirvana!


----------



## GS300

damian1 said:


> Really want to go this summer but I cant drive to it (living in Ireland by the way) would it be much effort to fly over and use public transport to get to it or do you think it would be too much hassle?


you could fly into Southampton and get the train or bus to Chichester . IMO you really need 2 days there to see and take in everything.

Its like everything it depends on what your budget book early if you are going if you leave it too late you'll hardly find a room within 20miles for the weekend some B&B's and hotels are full for the weekend already

has anyone got links to good rate accommodation ?

Like Mini 360 said theres no other event you can freely walk around cars valued at millions and see them in action

youtube clips


----------



## Mini 360

Dont have a link but we are going to a Travelodge. Cheap but then you arent exactly spending lots of time there. We go when the gates open and leave when they close, get a takeaway then repeat next two days haha!


----------



## saabnrg

damian1 said:


> Really want to go this summer but I cant drive to it (living in Ireland by the way) would it be much effort to fly over and use public transport to get to it or do you think it would be too much hassle?


Another option is fly into Gatwick and catch train to Chichester from there. Definately worth staying the weekend to make it worth the trip :thumb:


----------



## Edward101

Thought I would bring this thread back from the dead as its Goodwood soon so just wanted to see whos coming :thumb:

Im going on the Sunday


----------



## RaceGlazer

We've had the show layout through, and for those who found us last year - we're nowhere near there ! If you want to see us, head for the food and car display by the cricket pitch.
I will have something special, very new, very wow, making its debut there.....

PS If you want something specific from us, please PM me before 6pm Tuesday so I can make sure I take it, or call us to pay and collect, the only way to absolutely guarantee things.


----------



## wookey

A few of us are going down for the weekend. We'll be camping again


----------



## Adnoh

Bought a ticket off a mate who cant make it on Sunday for £30 woohoo! Anyone got any advice for those of us who havent been before (me!!)?

Where are the best places to view the cars? How much is the timetable? How much money should i bring? what kinda stuff can you buy? When will Lewis Hamilton be there (im a big F1 fan)?

Cheers and hope to see some of you guys there!


----------



## Sian

we are thinking of going iv never been before got the day off work so just see what happens


----------



## adlem

I went twice a couple of years back and was well worth it! Would like to go again this year but i'd better pull my finger out and order a ticket! £35 for the friday or £50 for the saturday or sunday i believe?


----------



## Adnoh

adlem said:


> I went twice a couple of years back and was well worth it! Would like to go again this year but i'd better pull my finger out and order a ticket! £35 for the friday or £50 for the saturday or sunday i believe?


correct :thumb:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter

Hopefully i will be there saturday courtesy of MINI uk on a couple of freebee/won tickets.


----------



## Mini 360

Going down this thursday staying in a travelodge for the weekend and still going all 3 days.  Cant wait! Any detailing stands going to be there?


----------



## adlem

Does anyone know - if i order a ticket now do i just collect it there? obviously it wouldn't arrive in time throught the post...

Or can i just turn up on the day and buy a ticket on the gate? 

TIA


----------



## MARKETMAN

I have Media Pass.... for all three Days :thumb::thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer

Dear Mini360 (is that a comment on a driving pirouette or what you really wanted?)

We will be there with our full range, by the cricket pitch/food


----------



## Adnoh

how much is a programme if bought on the day?


----------



## Mini 360

RaceGlazer said:


> Dear Mini360 (is that a comment on a driving pirouette or what you really wanted?)
> 
> We will be there with our full range, by the cricket pitch/food


Haha I take it you mean username? My car (Original Mini) and dream car (Fezza 360 CS) combined to make mini360 :thumb:

Will be coming to say hello with a full wallet for sure. :thumb: Im 6'6" so hard to miss as well :lol:


----------



## Mini 360

Adnoh said:


> Bought a ticket off a mate who cant make it on Sunday for £30 woohoo! Anyone got any advice for those of us who havent been before (me!!)?
> 
> Where are the best places to view the cars? How much is the timetable? How much money should i bring? what kinda stuff can you buy? When will Lewis Hamilton be there (im a big F1 fan)?
> 
> Cheers and hope to see some of you guys there!


The paddocks are the best places to view the cars. Its unrestricted access so you can get right up close to them all. For track action you can get into standing grandstands for free and they give a good view without bales etc in the way.

Bring a fair amount of money. Food isnt cheap but is really good quality as you would expect. Theres loads you can buy too, from detailing gear to model cars, to cigars and deerstalkers :lol: Lewis and Jenson will be there on Sunday (when the big names stars (F1 drivers past and present) come out to play)

Anything else just ask


----------



## Adnoh

Mini 360 said:


> The paddocks are the best places to view the cars. Its unrestricted access so you can get right up close to them all. For track action you can get into standing grandstands for free and they give a good view without bales etc in the way.
> 
> Bring a fair amount of money. Food isnt cheap but is really good quality as you would expect. Theres loads you can buy too, from detailing gear to model cars, to cigars and deerstalkers :lol: Lewis and Jenson will be there on Sunday (when the big names stars (F1 drivers past and present) come out to play)
> 
> Anything else just ask


Thanks :thumb: that info helps

I think I will get there early as I can, look around the paddocks then watch the cars in the afternoon. I've never been before so if you can point out the good places on a google map that would really help!

I really want a Lewis or Button autograph - do they hang around all day and you can just go up to them? do they sign stuff at any time?

Also I heard traffic is manic - does this mean leaving very early or very late? How about leaving 5ish?

Getting well excited now!


----------



## Auto Finesse

adlem said:


> Does anyone know - if i order a ticket now do i just collect it there? obviously it wouldn't arrive in time throught the post...
> 
> Or can i just turn up on the day and buy a ticket on the gate?
> 
> TIA


all tickets are colected at the gate, you pay online and then print off your transaction no, jobs a goodun :thumb:


----------



## Sian

adlem said:


> Does anyone know - if i order a ticket now do i just collect it there? obviously it wouldn't arrive in time throught the post...
> 
> Or can i just turn up on the day and buy a ticket on the gate?
> 
> TIA


we just bought tickets today and are just gona take a copy of our receipt to show at the gates ! excited !! :thumb:


----------



## Edward101

Fingers crossed weather will be okay on Sunday, cant wait now though


----------



## Mini 360

james b said:


> all tickets are colected at the gate, you pay online and then print off your transaction no, jobs a goodun :thumb:


Wrong. If you buy early enough you get them in the post. :thumb:

Had a great day today! So many cars, so amny famous faces 750+ photos so far.....

Also met Mark from RaceGlaze, what a nice man. Simply had to stock up on some pads, tape and backing plate.... :lol:

Traffic isnt too bad. We were there at 7am this morning and left at 7pm (opening to closing) and roads were fine. 5ish may be manic as its ordinary rush hour PLUS Goodwood traffic as well.

Get a programme as that shows you where all the paddocks are etc. Really handy. afraid internets too slow to get you google map links but programme is very clear.

The McLaren boys are hard to get at (all current F1 drivers are actually....) They are so popular you will struggle to get through the crowds that follow them. But if you really want their siggys then go to the Dunhill Drivers Club bit where they will come from to go to their cars for demonstrations up the hill. No guarantees they will come over to sign stuff but worth a shot  Oh and they dont carry pens so get your own shapie 

oh and if you get a chance go up to the top of the hill to the rally stage. Some real nice metal there this year. :thumb: We walked it as you get some photos of the cars rallying past on the way.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Ah ok, its always a last min thing with me, only want to make the stupidly long trip if the weathers going to be good, was a scorcher down there today and a great event, just got back through the door.


----------



## Supermega

Got back to Brum for 9pm... left at 4! Fantastic day... will def do the whole weekend next year. Got 350 pics to sort now! lol


----------

